
What the Heck Is a Monad - jaxondu
http://khanlou.com/2015/09/what-the-heck-is-a-monad/
======
codygman
Before trying to answer this question, it might be useful to see the reasons
for using Monads along with examples in Phillip Wadler's Monads For Functional
Programming[0].

From there I like to go to "You could have invented monads!"[1].

Then you might want to checkout "Monads as computation"[2].

From there look at the huge guide of "All about monads[3].

If you are still confused you haven't made enough programs using monads yet.
Try taking some of the examples (especially from [0]) and modifying them to do
something else.

0:
[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/marktoberdorf/ba...](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/marktoberdorf/baastad.pdf)

1: [http://blog.sigfpe.com/2006/08/you-could-have-invented-
monad...](http://blog.sigfpe.com/2006/08/you-could-have-invented-monads-
and.html)

2:
[https://wiki.haskell.org/Monads_as_computation](https://wiki.haskell.org/Monads_as_computation)

3:
[https://wiki.haskell.org/All_About_Monads#Introduction_2](https://wiki.haskell.org/All_About_Monads#Introduction_2)

------
Tomte
A monad is a device to frighten off newcomers from Haskell and to show your
friends that you're smart.

Oh, and seriously, it's something mathematical. But no one on the Internet
talks about that, so I have no idea, really.

